# Popobike



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Me están invitando del trabajo a hacer el popobike en tres semanas... mi condición está en los suelos ahora, pero en tres semanas la puedo levantar si le hecho ganas. No me interesa correr para ganar, sino solo para convivir... estoy pensando en la ruta corta de 31km. y por la altimetría no se ve ni facil ni imposible, sino todo lo contrario. jajaja

Mi bici (7in x 6in), pues no esta hecha para eso, pero creo que con unas llantas más ligeras podría facilitarme las cosas. 

Acostumbro rodar en el ajusco en donde asciendes poco mas de 500 metros verticales en 10km, para un loop total de 16km. por lo que 31km es como el doble, y la altimetría al parecer como 800 metros verticales si sumas todas las subidas- osease... pareciera que es como hacer dos veces el ajusco. Lo que me matarías es que estuviera lleno de columpios. Puedo trepar por mucho tiempo para luego descender, pero ir en zonas de columpios o extremadamente empinadas por largo tiempo (digamos algo superior a "la pared": que es como 300 metros con 30 grados de inclinación ) creo que nomas me sacaría del juego si fueran unas constantes.

En fin, alguien ha hecho la ruta y puede compartir como es? alguien con experiencia en el Ajusco que haya dado el loop a Cardos o al Mirador y pueda comparar? alguien piensa ir?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

yo hice un recee hace un par de años... o tres o cuatro... busca popobike recee o algo así creo que la nombre.
la pista corta no tiene muchas subidas, una pesadita al principio por carretera de lo más destacado... lo dificil es la arena, ...

ok ok... acabo de revisar el grafico de la altimetria y paree que han cambiado la pista... originalmente era de 23 a 25kms... ahora veo que son 31... tendré que darme una vuelta de reconocimiento... tan pronto salga de esta %/())&$ gripe.








en fin, de cualquier forma no puede variar demasiado... hay otra pista "pista nacional" (busca tambien un thread que hice hace rato) que se puede combinar... asi que debe ser una mezcla de ambas por lo que veo de la altimetria.

a tu dilema estoy un 85% seguro que no hay subidas pesadas ni columpios demasiado pronunciados. no conozco el ajusco. y si la haría con una cleta de 6in? no con mi Kona... es pesada y no se pedalea bien... con una mas ligera y pedaleable... podría ser... pero sería overkill. personalmente usaria una HT

suerte,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo la hice en 2005 con resultados desastrosos. Pero igual la recomiendo ampliamente!!!

El Ajusco esta mas pesada, pero son dos cosas distintas. Aunque el Popo no tiene mucha inclinacion, hay que pedalear todo el tiempo y a ritmo de carrera. 

En el Ajusco subimos como dios nos da a entender, paramos para reagruparnos, etc. En la Popo no.

Toma la ruta de 31kms y echale ganas!! Diviertete... la ruta es relativamente simple desde el punto de vista tecnico, pero esta divertida y aunado al hecho de medirte con otros ciclistas en un ambiente mas competitivo aunque no tengas miras puestas a ganar, pues la hace mas interesante.

Suerte!!

Lastima que no es un poco mas tarde en el año o los acompañaba...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Popobike ya es otro boleto...*



Warp said:


> Yo la hice en 2005 con resultados desastrosos. Pero igual la recomiendo ampliamente!!!
> 
> . Aunque el Popo no tiene mucha inclinacion, hay que pedalear todo el tiempo y a ritmo de carrera.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

La buena, parece ser que la bici no es inadecuada según a lo que comenta TLB; puede no ser perfecta pero no está mal. La mala, es que preguntando al alto mando confirmación de la fecha, pues resulta que tengo boda en Veracruz ese sábado, por lo que pues tendré que esperar al próximo año. ni hablar.

De cualquier forma, muchas gracias por sus comentarios y ofrecimientos para practicar la ruta. 

Si alguien va, ahi nos cuentan como les fue


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Por la emancipación de los oprimidos...ja ja ja*



ritopc said:


> La buena, parece ser que la bici no es inadecuada según a lo que comenta TLB; puede no ser perfecta pero no está mal. La mala, es que preguntando al alto mando confirmación de la fecha, pues resulta que tengo boda en Veracruz ese sábado, por lo que pues tendré que esperar al próximo año. ni hablar.
> 
> De cualquier forma, muchas gracias por sus comentarios y ofrecimientos para practicar la ruta.
> 
> Si alguien va, ahi nos cuentan como les fue


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , ni hablar , es lo malo de que tener que reportar a un alto mando .

*Bueno de todos modos la boda es en sábado y la carrera es en domingo y hasta las 11:30 am , así que te da tiempo , además Puebla ( Metepec ) está en el camino entre el DF y Veracruz*

Y si no puedes ya de plano ir a la competencia , pues si te puedes descolgar cualquier fin de semana para que no te quedes con las ganas de recorrer el nuevo circuito de la Popobike.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

La de 31 kms no está difícil, y creéme que mucha gente (la mayoría) de los que van a correr hacen tiempos desastrosos ja ja, pero el chiste es divertirse. 
La larga (sin albur) es ooootro boleto! yo cada vez que voy llego a los pinos, pero de ahí a la cumbre bicentenario... está muy cabrón. 
Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> La ruta actual es DIFERENTE a la del 2005 , de hecho es más difícil y mucho mas larga .


Suena mucho mejor... lastima, sera otro año. :bluefrown:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Bueno, ya sera el otro año... pense en lo del regreso de veracruz, pero creo que rodar crudo y desvelado no seria lo mas disfrutable -ni aun como paseo. Los que vayan, ahi nos dan su reseña y no se olviden de postear fotos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Señores, este domingo me eché toda la subida de la ruta larga, realmente está EXTREMADAMENTE DIFÍCIL. No sólo es larguísima, sino que tiene una pendiente sumamente pronunciada y pasos técnicos como pocos que he visto. 
Realmente fué un sufrimiento llegar hasta arriba, sin embargo la vereda está muy padre y la vista está increíble porque ahí sí ya es bosque muy cerrado, pero realmente no me quedaron ganas de volver a subir hasta ahí (por el momento je je). 
Luego, no quisimos regresarnos por donde es la ruta de la carrera porque es bastante aburrido y feo, nos regresamos por donde subimos pero al llegar a los arenales, como no ha llovido es complicado y traicionera tanta arena. Ahí, con el cansancio, azoté inexplicablemente, porque no iba tan rápido pero de repente me caí y me raspé un poco el brazo, nada grave pero a lo que voy es que está muy peligroso el regreso. 
Bueno, si van a la de 26, se divertirán mucho y si van a la de 60, que Dios los acompañe. 

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ahí, con el cansancio, azoté inexplicablemente
> saludos


No pues gracias por el reconocimiento de la pista!!

Y no te awites... es normal que uno se pegue mas mandarriazos cuando esta cansado. Las reacciones se alentan, ya no hay fuerza para responder a imprevistos, etc.

Animo!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No pues no me agüito tanto je je, son cosas que pasan pero se me hizo muy raro pero yo sí creo que fué producto de mi agotamiento pero gracias por las palabras de ánimo je je. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tercera caída.........*



Psycho Marco said:


> Ahí, con el cansancio, azoté inexplicablemente, porque no iba tan rápido pero de repente me caí y me raspé un poco el brazo, nada grave pero a lo que voy es que está muy peligroso el regreso.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Que tu nunca te has caido? wow me sorprendes! ja ja. 

Creo que ya debo de comenzar a hacer rutas más tranquilas como las que tu haces ja ja, porque el cansancio y la bici no son mis aliados ja ja. Ah y no olvidar esos pedales crank a los que les debo varias caidas je je. 

saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Remedios caseros pal cansancio...*



Psycho Marco said:


> Que tu nunca te has caido? wow me sorprendes! ja ja.
> 
> Creo que ya debo de comenzar a hacer rutas más tranquilas como las que tu haces ja ja, porque el cansancio y la bici no son mis aliados ja ja. Ah y no olvidar esos pedales crank a los que les debo varias caidas je je.
> 
> saludos!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Psycho :

Pues claro que me he caído y he roto cascos , pero no " por cansancio " sino por las piedras , los "hoyos " en los que me meto profundo, los perros, el aceite que se me embarra .....en las llantas , porque se me aflojó la potencia , porque se le aflojó el mastique al ciclista de adelante y pasé a pisarlo , porque me "voltié " a ver a unas licras de Lady Willpower, y por muchas cosas más......, posiblemente de ahí me vengan los cruces neuronales.

Con la edad y la madurez viene el disfrute del mtb cual debe de yes , yo prefiero darle largo y sostenido y así llego lejos y todavía me alcanza para darle otra vez.... de regreso , además recuerda que yo todavía le puedo "dar " varias veces a la semana ja ja ja , a mi la condición no me falla , lo que ya no tengo es fuerzas ja ja ja , y cuando la fuerza mengua , avanti con la leng...., pero siempre avanti...

Ya deja esas batidoras de huevos de los hermanos manivela y cómprate unos Shimano XTR o unos Time.

Y dale en la semana unos días al gym o al spinning ( ahí hay buenas entrenadoras....)o de perdis lánzate a rodar al ecológico para que agarres condición y el ácido láctico te haga el mandado y no al revés ja ja ja .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## emejiat (Sep 5, 2006)

Ojala y algunos de ustedes podrian animarse el siguiente año a nuestra carrera los turbo vienen seguido a correrla. 
Saludos

http://www.bajadventours.net/esp/index.html


----------

